# BHM/BBW and camping



## Bighairyman (Mar 24, 2012)

So a friend of mine and myself are thinking of going on a weekend camping trip. We want to take the bare essentials for the most part. Axe, machete, knife, rope, tarps/plastic, sleeping bag, fire starter, water filter, .etc I just am not sure what I should do for the sleeping bag, I haven't went shopping in a long tim and being 452.8 pounds. I need something large. Anyone have any ideas? 

If there is anyone out there that has any advice for me I will take it with open arms as this will be my first time doing this on my own since I have been out of the Boy Scouts.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 25, 2012)

You can buy two sleeping bags and zip them together to make a double. Or you can buy a plus sized bag. They also make extra long bags if that's an issue.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks for the info. I am super excited to do this. That was my largest concern was having a bag to sleep in that would be large enough. Are you an avid camper?



ConnieLynn said:


> You can buy two sleeping bags and zip them together to make a double. Or you can buy a plus sized bag. They also make extra long bags if that's an issue.


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I did find this.....its pricey though :/ 

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...=24126&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 25, 2012)

That is amazing. I can't thank you enough for finding that. It is a bit pricey but sleeping comfortably on a camping trip is one of the best things you can do to stick through the hard parts. Thanks again, gorgeous.



savethemurlocs11 said:


> I did find this.....its pricey though :/
> 
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...=24126&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps
> 
> Hopefully this helps!


----------



## escapist (Mar 25, 2012)

It depends on where you plan to sleep. If your sleeping in a tend or on the ground don't forget your ground cover, mattress, or extra blankets to use as padding between you and the ground. Its still pretty cold out there so your gonna want something between you and the earth. Personally I sleep in my Van and put a Futon mattress in the back . If you have wool blankets those things are the best for camping in any weather.

Other than that...don't for get a lamp, flashlight, and toiletries.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 25, 2012)

escapist said:


> It depends on where you plan to sleep. If your sleeping in a tend or on the ground don't forget your ground cover, mattress, or extra blankets to use as padding between you and the ground. Its still pretty cold out there so your gonna want something between you and the earth. Personally I sleep in my Van and put a Futon mattress in the back . If you have wool blankets those things are the best for camping in any weather.
> 
> Other than that...don't for get a lamp, flashlight, and toiletries.



Good call on the toiletries. I often forget that peeing isn't the only thing a guys gotta do in the wild. We won't have a vehicle around, we plan on going on a walk for a couple hours into the woods to a nearby stream or some type of water source to do some fishing. But the blanket/pad is an excellent idea. It amazing what a simple lay of cloth between the ground and yourself can do for you.


----------



## escapist (Mar 25, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Good call on the toiletries. I often forget that peeing isn't the only thing a guys gotta do in the wild. We won't have a vehicle around, we plan on going on a walk for a couple hours into the woods to a nearby stream or some type of water source to do some fishing. But the blanket/pad is an excellent idea. It amazing what a simple lay of cloth between the ground and yourself can do for you.



Hehehe that's more than I had in some cases. Personally I recommend taking it easy if this is your first time camping in a long time. No need to make it hard on yourself. Nothing like a car, and a cooler to make it simple. Granted if you can find a stream that also works for a cooler. I go camping most every summer for a week and try to use a river to keep liquids cool and such.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 25, 2012)

The only problem I have lies in the fact that I bust my ass week in and week out to provide a decent home for myself, so why in the hell would I want to do that so that I can go and pretend I'm freakin' homeless for a week!! 

J/K sort of. I do enjoy camping out at either the lake or the river, it usually is a good time, sorry I can't add about sleeping bags, as here in Texas it is always hot in the spring,summer, and fall, and occasionally warm in winter  and I usually crash drunkenly into a pile of inner tubes a few feet away from the fire.


----------



## escapist (Mar 25, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> ...and I usually crash drunkenly into a pile of inner tubes a few feet away from the fire.



- .....and Rep -


----------



## Fat_Cat (Mar 28, 2012)

personally, I have a sleeping bag I've long since 'outgrown', I just use it more like a blanket, unzipped spread open and just sleep under it on the foam pad. although, I do enjoy the chill of night air so it's doesn't bother me if I'm not totally encased and looking like a giant cocoon


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know if they sell these in your area, but some of the stores here sell "couples sleeping bags" which is basically room for two people. Normally they come with two cushions attached, but some don't. They're great! My father got me one cuz I went camping so much with friends and it has been rather awesome. It's so much better than packing 4 blankets and a sleeping bag that doesn't fit. This one at least does! lol.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 28, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Fantastic, thanks for the info. I am super excited to do this. That was my largest concern was having a bag to sleep in that would be large enough. Are you an avid camper?



I haven't camped in a few years. Gave away all my camping gear when I moved northward. I like to keep it simple, but comfortable. I know that roughing it is kind of a guy bonding thing, but to me camping is about getting away and enjoying nature. I can do both and still have a bathroom nearby  I tent camp, usually in state parks, where you can be in the middle of beauty and still walk to some basic amenities. I also cook when I camp, since hot coffee and a great breakfast in the middle of the woods is one of the great pleasures in life.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 29, 2012)

The main reason I want to do the roughing it style is because I love to challenge myself. I know that it might be tough, but in the end it would be nice knowing what I can and can't do. Plus, I love nature. I usually always sleep in a tent when I go camping. I had a friend who went camping and brought a huge RV, I was like I lived in one of those my entire life. I could stay home if I wanted to "camp". hehe. 

There is just something about the freedom, smokey smelling clothes, nasty grubby hands and nice cold beers that I enjoy so much. Going to have to post up some pictures once I get my stuff to rough it.

Thank you all for the great ideas for the sleeping arrangements. I will probably get one of them couples sleeping bags. Keep the information and ideas coming guys. Out of curiosity has anyone heard of Bannuck (sp?) bread?




ConnieLynn said:


> I haven't camped in a few years. Gave away all my camping gear when I moved northward. I like to keep it simple, but comfortable. I know that roughing it is kind of a guy bonding thing, but to me camping is about getting away and enjoying nature. I can do both and still have a bathroom nearby  I tent camp, usually in state parks, where you can be in the middle of beauty and still walk to some basic amenities. I also cook when I camp, since hot coffee and a great breakfast in the middle of the woods is one of the great pleasures in life.


----------



## Tad (Mar 29, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Out of curiosity has anyone heard of Bannuck (sp?) bread?



Yep, it is a type of bread you can cook in a pan, over a campfire for example. Spelled "bannock" iirc. You should be able to find instructions online, if you need any.

and by the way, check out what the campground you are going to has in the way of fire pits, built in grills, and if there are any restrictions on bringing in firewood (up here, to prevent the travel of the emeral ash borer, most campgrounds have a 'no outside wood' policy going on). If there is a fire pit, see if you can get a metal grill with legs that you could put over your fire, then you can challenge yourself to start with wood and make nice coals for cooking your meal over. Takes time, but there is something about cooking over the fire that is extra satisfying! (and tasty  )

If there are wood restrictions, I'd suggest bringing along some charcoal briquettes. Camp ground wood is often not very dry, so really hard to make a good fire with. If you build the wood up around a mound of briquettes, once you get them going, they'll keep throwing out heat to help dry out the wood and keep it burning.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 30, 2012)

For the most part I am not planning on going to a campground. Going to trek through the wilderness until I wanna set camp up. Hopefully there won't be anyone around for miles. I am going to make some of that bread. I will let you guys know how it turns out. 



Tad said:


> Yep, it is a type of bread you can cook in a pan, over a campfire for example. Spelled "bannock" iirc. You should be able to find instructions online, if you need any.
> 
> and by the way, check out what the campground you are going to has in the way of fire pits, built in grills, and if there are any restrictions on bringing in firewood (up here, to prevent the travel of the emeral ash borer, most campgrounds have a 'no outside wood' policy going on). If there is a fire pit, see if you can get a metal grill with legs that you could put over your fire, then you can challenge yourself to start with wood and make nice coals for cooking your meal over. Takes time, but there is something about cooking over the fire that is extra satisfying! (and tasty  )
> 
> If there are wood restrictions, I'd suggest bringing along some charcoal briquettes. Camp ground wood is often not very dry, so really hard to make a good fire with. If you build the wood up around a mound of briquettes, once you get them going, they'll keep throwing out heat to help dry out the wood and keep it burning.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> So a friend of mine and myself are thinking of going on a weekend camping trip. We want to take the bare essentials for the most part. Axe, machete, knife, rope, tarps/plastic, sleeping bag, fire starter, water filter, .etc I just am not sure what I should do for the sleeping bag, I haven't went shopping in a long tim and being 452.8 pounds. I need something large. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> If there is anyone out there that has any advice for me I will take it with open arms as this will be my first time doing this on my own since I have been out of the Boy Scouts.



I have camped regularly off of a motorcycle for the last 15 + years...so have learned to do it in a limited style...although I MUST have my 12" high blow up mattress with battery charger for blowing up / sucking out the air, sleeping bag, tent, cooking is the most awesome though, TIN FOIL a must, marinate meats/chicken or fish in good zip lock bags for tasty meals, corn on the cob, potatoes, if you can figure out eggs & bread & coffee, milk...some fruits...i could go on and on as you see LOL.....someone just asked me to go last week, and he is a gourmet chef, so I am curious what his mad skillz look like!!!


----------



## imfree (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm developing a real and new appreciation for the great outdoors, now that I'm older and also have the hobby of listening to VLF Natural Radio, the lightning related signals generated by Mama Nature, herself. The signals are weak and would be heard well in a campground, away from electricity. I'll be watching this thread. I'm on oxygen and disabled to a small extent, but a Guide to assist me and some planning could make it happen one day!


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been so long since I have been camping. I can't remember what it was like


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 31, 2012)

The only way i will go camping is if I can have an air bed.. hopefully the raised variety otherwise I am miserable. Everything else I loooove but sleeping on the ground sucks!


----------



## PandaGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I use to make sweet apples in boy scouts. I'd bring apples with me, a small bottle of maple syrup, and tinfoil. Core the apple, wrap it in the aluminum foil until only the top is open. drizzle the syrup on the outside of the apple and inside the core, fully wrap the apple and just put it on the edge of the fire. When you take it out you will have a sweet and slightly smokey treat.


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2012)

PandaGeek said:


> I use to make sweet apples in boy scouts. I'd bring apples with me, a small bottle of maple syrup, and tinfoil. Core the apple, wrap it in the aluminum foil until only the top is open. drizzle the syrup on the outside of the apple and inside the core, fully wrap the apple and just put it on the edge of the fire. When you take it out you will have a sweet and slightly smokey treat.



You can also pack the inside of the apple with brown sugar and cinnamon instead of maple syrup - equally delicious, and it may be easier to carry a little brown sugar and cinnamon in a ziploc bag than a bottle of maple syrup.

Under the sleeping bag - foam camping mats. Lots of people push air mattresses, but the problem is that they have no insulating value (because they are only filled with air) so if the ground under you is cold, you'll get cold as the air in the mattress gets cold. But even Walmart carries dense foam camping mats (usually they are blue or grey, sometimes yellow) that have a high insulation value. Staying warm is more helpful to sleeping than staying 'cushy', though if you need warm and cushy, try a thicker mat.


----------



## ManBeef (May 8, 2012)

We visit Gaviota State Park every year. My son LOVES it.


----------



## Kazak (May 10, 2012)

so did you go yet? if so, how did it go? pics or video?


----------



## BLK360 (May 10, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> water filter.



Real men drink the scummy parts too.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 17, 2014)

BLK360 said:


> Real men drink the scummy parts too.



And then end up with giardia (Beaver Fever) and the runs for three days....

Wilderness and water filters (not Britas, but real outdoor bacteria-stopping types) go together like hot dogs and apple pie!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 17, 2014)

I slept by an open window last night. That's close enough to camping for me.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 17, 2014)

A sleeping bag for bigger folks:
http://www.cabelas.ca/product/38060/cabelas-magnum-44-sleeping-bag
http://www.rei.com/item/879267/coleman-contoured-sleeping-bag-2013-closeout#specsTab
http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_files_sp13/hotcore.pdf (the hotcore Fatboy, halfway down the page)
http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_files_sp13/alps_packs.pdf


And officially for couples, so for even larger folks:
http://www.cabelas.ca/product/45532/cabelas-adam-eve-sleeping-bags
http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_files_sp13/eureka_sandstone.pdf


----------



## ALS (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UC76VA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ALS (Sep 17, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> A sleeping bag for bigger folks:
> http://www.cabelas.ca/product/38060/cabelas-magnum-44-sleeping-bag
> http://www.rei.com/item/879267/coleman-contoured-sleeping-bag-2013-closeout#specsTab
> http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_files_sp13/hotcore.pdf (the hotcore Fatboy, halfway down the page)
> ...




I like.


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2014)

My wife is on the lower end of BBW (north armerican size 16/18 on the bottom, smaller on top), but is all hip. Im thinking that other larger women with similar builds may have the same problem that she has had when campinghips push right through almost any sleeping pad or air mattress, pressing right against the hard ground. Which of course results in a bad nights sleep. We tried big thick air mattresses, but for them to keep her hips off the ground they had to be inflated so hard that again it was not a good sleep.

Well, this Summer we finally came up with a solution, so that she actually got a good night of sleep when camping (only took 20+ years and a lot of investment). Warning, not necessarily a particularly cheap solution, but Im hoping it will be worth it. So for any other hip-heavy women who are under 300 pounds

We got this very compact, lightweight, clip together camping cot (by Thermorestwe bought it at Mountain Equipment Coop, but Thermorest is carried by a lot of higher end outdoor places). For sure got her the larger, more heavy duty, version (rated for up to 300 pounds). It has enough stretch and flex that her hips were off the ground and not on too much of a pressure point. http://www.mec.ca/product/5035-214/therm-a-rest-luxurylite-ultralite-cot-unisex/?q=thermorest

Then on top of it we put an extra-thick Thermo-Rest sleeping pad (really a mini air mattress) that we already had. This helped even out the supporther hips still pushed through it to the cot, but it then supported the rest of her enough, and the cot was giving enough, that she was actually quite comfortable. I dont think the exact model she has is showing in the MEC web page right now, but any that would inflate to 6+cm would probably do the job.


----------

